# source for maverick et-73?



## my87csx481 (Jun 28, 2010)

Is it me or has the et-73 been discontinued?

I can't seem to find one in stock anywhere online.  Anyone have a source?

Thanks.


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2010)

Here Ya go.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 28, 2010)

If you go to the Smokers & More section then Digital Probe under Thermometers you will find the Maverick ET 73 listed then if you click on link by description there will be a link to where I bought mine. Not sure if they have them in stock but its worth a shot


----------



## my87csx481 (Jun 28, 2010)

meateater said:


> Here Ya go.


Will this model monitor grate temps with a meat probe?

 


Pineywoods said:


> If you go to the Smokers & More section then Digital Probe under Thermometers you will find the Maverick ET 73 listed then if you click on link by description there will be a link to where I bought mine. Not sure if they have them in stock but its worth a shot


Yeah, I tried that before posting but, says out of stock.


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2010)

I have the ET-7 myself but I don't see why the ET-73 wouldnt be able to monitor grate level as well.


----------



## my87csx481 (Jun 28, 2010)

Is it okay to use the ET-7 to monitor grate level with a meat probe?  The description for the ET-7 says two probes for meat.

The description for the ET-73 says one probe for meat and one probe for the smoking chamber.


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2010)

my87csx481 said:


> Is it okay to use the ET-7 to monitor grate level with a meat probe?  The description for the ET-7 says two probes for meat.
> 
> The description for the ET-73 says one probe for meat and one probe for the smoking chamber.


I only use mine for meat probes as I have permanetly mounted therms on my UDS for barrel temps. The MFG says do not use the Stainless Probe above 410* so if you stay below that level I would say OK.


----------



## my87csx481 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok.  Thanks man.


----------



## deannc (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm going to give Maverick Industries a call tomorrow.  I finally decided I would purchase the ET-73 today and search online until I was blind! lol  must be a buncha smokin going on! lol


----------



## deannc (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh well, good luck contacting anyone via phone at Maverick Industries! lol  I emailed them this morning and hopefully that will provide some information.  

I did find one web site that supposedly has the ET-73 in stock, however, they must know they're in short supply because they want $65 for it!!  I won't bother to advertise for them by posting the link here, but if anyone just has to have it, PM me and I'll send you the link.


----------



## deannc (Jul 1, 2010)

Found them...this place I just bought mine from has about 300 on hand and said they are selling quickly.  The price is $39.99 plus about $7 shipping and tax if you're in NC.  They are out of Asheville, NC so luckily I'll have mine tomorrow!

http://www.thekitchenstore.com/011502013733.html

 1-800-458-2616


----------



## my87csx481 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting man.  Ordered one just now.

I called a few places that said they were on back order....gonna be about 2-3 weeks before they may get more in stock..


----------



## nwdave (Jul 2, 2010)

Man, what a find.  Just ordered two.  I don't think I'll get them by tomorrow but like My87--- I kept finding them out of stock.

Thanks Dean, this is two I owe you now.  The first was the pergola pdf.


----------



## deannc (Jul 3, 2010)

Glad I could help out!  I know I had scrubbed google and called vendors for 2 days with no luck except for a couple places that wanted way to much $$ for them!  I hate gougers! 

Oh man, I used this last night when I smoked my butt and it is GREAT!! I love this thing!  I'm a little confused as to why they designed the transmitter such that you have to remove the clip on stand and remove the battery cover to get to the on/off switch...other than that, I found it simple to use and the chamber and meat temp alarms are GREAT!  Oh did I say GREAT again? LOL  I didn't experience the issues some have posted about connectivity problems between the transmitter and remote.  I have a two story home and moved freely throughout the house and yard with no issues.  My power naps were much more restful!  LOL

NWD, no worries, just glad to help out!


----------



## nwdave (Jul 3, 2010)

DeanNC said:


> I'm a little confused as to why they designed the transmitter such that you have to remove the clip on stand and remove the battery cover to get to the on/off switch...


The only logical reason is to keep the unit reasonably waterproof.

Now, of course, note that_   _I did use the caveat's of "logical" and "reasonably".  You could call it a SWAG.  Personally, I think it's some geeky engineers practical joke on the rest of the world.  My apologies to any geeky engineers smart enough to be here.  You definitely aren't geeky.  Hold on while I go get a shovel to dig a deeper hole.......


----------



## deannc (Jul 3, 2010)

Dave...LOL, I think you're probably right, I was thinking something along those lines...about the engineer who designed it and the weather. ahaha


----------



## biaviian (Jul 4, 2010)

I have one of these and I'm learning to hate it.  I can't get it to transmit more than 25 feet (outdoors).  Does anybody else have this issue?  I bought mine from Amazon more than 30 days ago so I can't return it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2010)

Biaviian said:


> I have one of these and I'm learning to hate it.  I can't get it to transmit more than 25 feet (outdoors).  Does anybody else have this issue?  I bought mine from Amazon more than 30 days ago so I can't return it.


You might have a bad one. There's no way it should have a problem with outdoors, less than 100'.

As for having trouble calling them---The little on/off switch broke off of my receiver the first day, after I tested it. I called them. They answered the phone, apologized, and sent me a brand new receiver. Didn't even ask me to send the broken one back. In my book, you can't beat service like that. I think they're outa Jersey.

I would call them about that 25' unobstructed outside problem.

Bear


----------



## biaviian (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes I plan on calling on Tuesday but thanks a lot for the confirmation on the customer service (it is rare these days and I'm always willing to pay extra for good customer service).  It is just frustrating using it today.  It wasn't too bad the first time using it (it still wasn't going 50 from outside to inside) but I learned to put up with it.  However, it has been going downhill ever since.  I know there was a bad batch a few years ago (a lot of people got them) where the max distance was about 20-25 feet.


----------



## biaviian (Jul 4, 2010)

DeanNC said:


> Found them...this place I just bought mine from has about 300 on hand and said they are selling quickly.  The price is $39.99 plus about $7 shipping and tax if you're in NC.  They are out of Asheville, NC so luckily I'll have mine tomorrow!
> 
> http://www.thekitchenstore.com/011502013733.html
> 
> 1-800-458-2616


This is the cheapest I've seen!  I ordered two more.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2010)

Biaviian said:


> Yes I plan on calling on Tuesday but thanks a lot for the confirmation on the customer service (it is rare these days and I'm always willing to pay extra for good customer service).  It is just frustrating using it today.  It wasn't too bad the first time using it (it still wasn't going 50 from outside to inside) but I learned to put up with it.  However, it has been going downhill ever since.  I know there was a bad batch a few years ago (a lot of people got them) where the max distance was about 20-25 feet.


I stand mine up on the coffee table, but if Mrs Bear has the metal candle ring as the center piece (she's always changing them), I have to make sure it isn't between the Transmitter & the Receiver. The metal seems to effect it. I move it to the right or left about a foot, and it works fine.

Bear


----------



## deannc (Jul 5, 2010)

Biaviian said:


> This is the cheapest I've seen!  I ordered two more.  Thanks for the link!


Your welcome!  Was thinking of ordering another today too.  Probably going to order an extra probe or two because I think this will become my primary thermo and will only use the Taylor's I bought for backups.


----------



## my87csx481 (Jul 6, 2010)

DeanNC:  Thanks again man.  I ordered one Friday evening and I got it today.  Can't wait to use it this coming weekend.

Probably should order another one.


----------



## deannc (Jul 6, 2010)

You're welcome. That was pretty quick shipping considering the holiday!

Keep the probes out of the kitchen sink, do not submerge in water!  At some point after my smoke on Saturday when I came into the kitchen I found my probes had been placed into the sink full of water (not by me, my helper..lol)...well, yesterday when I rolled me a fattie I found the food probe no longer registered correctly, it was reading 163 sitting on the counter top!  I tested both probes and switched probe connection points and the smoker probe registers correctly in each connections so I'm certain the probe is shot.  At least I'm contributing it to the dunking/soaking in the sink (for who knows nearly an hour maybe) because it worked great before that.  

As previously suggested by others it wouldn't hurt to order an extra probe or two...luckily I had my weekend warriors for backup yesterday.


----------



## deannc (Jul 7, 2010)

For those who may be having trouble getting in touch with Maverick Industries, well, I was finally able to get someone on the phone this afternoon.  Super nice folks and when I explained the inability to reach someone on the phone the lady told me they only have two people who answer the phone and it's hit or miss to catch them.  (scratching my head on that one) But they don't hesitate, no questions ask, they'll immediately ship out replacement parts or units.

I even explained what I may have done (submerged in water) only for the reason to ask if the probes were that suseptable to moisture/water damage and before I could even finish, she ask for my mailing address to ship me another probe.  I mean after all it does state in the instructions not to submerge in water! (lol)

I'll give them a thumbs up even though they are difficult to reach.  If you're having trouble with your device or probe I'd just recommend continuing to try...you'll eventually get someone.  I didn't have the 800 before, but here it is 800-526-0954.


----------



## deannc (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, and I no sooner post the above and I get a return call for a message I previously left them yesterday, so I guess they do eventually return phone calls!  Try ext 206 when you call them.


----------



## biaviian (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info!  I'm about to call now.  I just got the two I ordered in the mail as well!  This is a good day.  Too bad I am not smoking for at least a week...


----------



## deannc (Jul 8, 2010)

I just ordered another one late yesterday from thekitchenstore.com and they told me they have about 100 left in stock.


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 8, 2010)

Still have some in stock, I just ordered 1.  Thanks for the heads up.  Nice addition to the ET-7 i already have.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 8, 2010)

Dean I truly appreciate the info and link,

I was all set to order, and stopped when I noticed they don't accept PayPal, or have the Shipping & Billing page go into a SSL protected page, or use a 3rd Party CC processor.  I'm sure the company is safe, but I have had online theft of personal credit info twice before.  I tried to call the 1800 to order they were closed.

Regarding security, if the company theKitchenstore has an unsafe system your credit info can be compromised.

I just went through a ebay transaction where the seller didn't use paypal,  I have always used paypal for all ebay purchases, however the item I wanted was only available for bid with this particular seller.  Since ebay allowed the payment option for "Moneybookers" I assumed it was safe.  I thought I had to create an account on with Moneybooker's just like I did with paypal, and a couple of other money processor sites.  So I create the acct, which requires giving my banking account info.  I then proceed to pay for the won bid, click on "Moneybookers" and have to enter my Credit Card Info again,  SOMETHING IS WRONG!  With paypal I never have to enter my CC info except when I either created the acct or added cards.  So I call Moneybooker, and get the Eastern European guy, he explains that I didn't need to create the Moneybooker account, the Moneybooker service was more for sellers to receive CC payments and get instant credit in their account.  I was pissed off, I had just given my private C.C. and checking info to a company I knew nothing about, only because ebay had Moneybookers as an approved method of payment.  I completed the transaction, then asked the guy where he was located......  LONG PAUSE.......  Ahhhhh  our company headquarters are in the U.K.  but our customer service offices are located at various locations in Europe.  Great! "I said, but where are you located?"   Long Pause....  "Budapest"!

I am seriously scared now...  Everyone knows that Eastern European countries are full of internet thieves with Stolen USA credit info.  WORSE I had just given my private credit info to a Eastern European run company.  I asked right then and there that my new account be deleted.  (There are tip offs in how people "online/or over the phone" handle security questions, this guy was sloppy and I knew I was in trouble.)  I would have to trust this guy to delete my account, meaning all my data get erased.  So I asked him to absolutely make sure the account and all data was eliminated, he said fine.  I then asked he send me an email stating he had deleted my account and verified the data was deleted too.  Plus he needed to have his supervisor confirm the same via email.  Next I went to PayPal, ebay, my bank and credit card companies, and changed my user ID and passwords, and which cards were primary, plus moved funds to another account.   Sound extreme?   When you get billed for $700 for an internet book, meaning an ebook, they stole a CC we never use, how and where they got the info I don't know.


----------



## deannc (Jul 8, 2010)

deltadude, thanks for that security warning and heads up.  I didn't notice that because I ordered mine over the telephone when I called them to ask if they really had them in stock.  And then when I had the probe failure I exchanged emails with them asking about Maverick etc and when I called them back yesterday to thank them, I ordered another over the phone.  

It appears they go through some sort of yahoo merchant account I'm guessing?  I have no idea about the level of security of such, but definitely if you aren't comfortable, by all means don't use it.

In the past I've had to cancel CCs and close and reopen banking accounts to put my mind at ease of some ebay and other online transactions...which is a huge headache to say the least.  The only sure way to be safe once you think you've been compromised is to contact your CC company and/or bank and cancel the account.


----------



## biaviian (Jul 8, 2010)

This is why you should always use the single-use CC numbers when buying stuff online.  If that number is stolen, there is nothing to worry about as they can't do anything with it.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 9, 2010)

Biaviian said:


> This is why you should always use the single-use CC numbers when buying stuff online.  If that number is stolen, there is nothing to worry about as they can't do anything with it.


Do you mean something like prepay cards or travel CC,  I set that up for my daughter when she went to Europe last year.  Do you have a link to the source you use for such cards?


----------



## biaviian (Jul 9, 2010)

No.  Prepaid cards are not single-use. You can charge as many times as you want until the balance is 0.  You can also refill most of them.  Single-use cards are still linked to your account but they are only good for one charge.  Essentially these are temporary credit card numbers that are only valid for a single purchase.  After that one purchase they are no longer valid (charges will be declined).  Discover makes it very easy to create these numbers (you can do it on their website or you can even download a CC# generator).  Amex has them as well but they are not as easy to generate (the feature is hidden on their website and it is hard to find it - for me anyway).  I have never looked for Citi or any other company but I'm sure they have them too.  They were created (this "technology") specifically for purchases online.  This way, if the number is stolen, the criminal can do nothing with it other than get frustrated.


----------



## biaviian (Jul 9, 2010)

Also, the payment site is secure.  It is using https as well as using a certificate that was verified by Equifax.  Also the site is using a 256 bit AES encryption algorithm.  This site is as safe, if not more, as Amazon.  Oh, also, they are using a 3rd party CC processor - Yahoo.  One last thing.  Yahoo's merchant solution does use SSL.


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 9, 2010)

You know I never thought about using the CC# generator on Amex.  Great tip...


----------



## deannc (Jul 10, 2010)

Mama don't know daddies got a spare ET-73 in the pantry!! ahahaha  shhheewww glad she was gone when the UPS man showed up yesterday! LOL 

Great info on the cc# generator! I never heard of that before and will definitely have to look into it further. Thanks!


----------



## low-n-slow (Jul 10, 2010)

Just ordered one today.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## lindmast (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi, thekitchenstore.com turns secure as soon as you click on "Checkout" which is before you enter any of your info.

You can see it change over from http to httpS (S = secure) in your browser right after clicking the checkout button.


----------



## biaviian (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah I have no idea what Delta was looking at.  It both uses an SSL as well as a 3rd party (both things he/she said it didn't do).  I wonder if he/she was on a different website?


----------



## low-n-slow (Jul 15, 2010)

Mine arrived yesterday.  I may use it this weekend.


----------



## mama's smoke (Jul 15, 2010)

I bought my from Amazon.com.  It was the best price I could fine.  I have had to replace the smoker probe once and the food probe once.  Maverick sent me replacements free, without me having to return them, and without charging S&H.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 15, 2010)

I had two show up last Monday.  My son, visiting from Denver, admired them and then with a wistful look in his eyes, said, well, sometime maybe.......  Being the nice guy I am, (OK, softie), I had his fiancee sneek one into the luggage to give him on arrival in Denver (He has a terrible habit of saying, Oh No Dad...I can't take it).  Well, I was successful, he won't return it.....too lazy to hit the Post Office.  I can always get another one for backup.   Ya gotta love it when the old man can finally give his adult children something they really want.  Believe me, it's really hard nowadays, especially when they live 1442 miles away (according to my GPS).


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 18, 2010)

received mine in time to uses it this weekend on a sucessful smoke.  The "smoker" probe was incredibly useful as my propane was running low what a great way to set an alarm on a mimum temp and at the same time set an alarm on the maximum.  Great tool to have in the toolbox.


----------



## erain (Jul 18, 2010)

bpopovitz said:


> received mine in time to uses it this weekend on a sucessful smoke.  The "smoker" probe was incredibly useful as my propane was running low what a great way to set an alarm on a mimum temp and at the same time set an alarm on the maximum.  Great tool to have in the toolbox.


that monitoring both the high and the LOW temps is what makes the et-73 top thermo on the market in that price range, is what the et-7 lacks. i have had great customer service expierience with them. only needed it once when i had a probe go bad. called on the phone, quick answer, friendly gal answering, sent me a new probe free of charge.


----------



## dustem88 (Aug 24, 2010)

If anybody is still looking for the Maverick ET73 just purchased mine on ebay buy it now 37.49+3.09ship=40.58 search maverick et73 hope this helps.


----------



## jacobss914 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just got mine form thekitchenstore.com, waiting with joy I have not felt since anticipation of Christmas as a child.  Not sure why but I'm stoked.


----------



## nwdave (Sep 15, 2010)

Had to order a couple more.  Son and Son-In-Law now have proper smokin' thermos and the old man is left with the original one.  They still have them in stock if you're on the fence.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 29, 2010)

Just picked up a Maverick ET-73 on EBay for $38.97 Incl. Shipping.

Todd


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 29, 2010)

The therm I use is a less expensive (~$15-20) model by Thompson, available at Target and the like.  One probe, no remote.  They seem to last about two years before something goes wrong with the probe.

What is the experience of folks here on the ET73 you keep talking about?  How long before they go bad?


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I've got a Polder $25 thermo.  Works OK, but not a remote and I have to be within earshot of it to hear the alarm.  Also, it's only a single probe.

Besides, "He Who Dies With The Most Toys Wins!!!"

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I got my Maverick ET-73 in the mail today, and gave it a trial run with 25# of venison bacon in the smoker.

100' distance, pretty cool......Well maybe?

I registered the units per instructions, and walked inside to get some work done.  First thing I noticed, was that there were no audible alarms ad stated in the instructions, but I figured it was a setting of some sort.  I thought it was very odd that the food temp and smoker temps did not change, but figured it may something like a 5 minute interval between updates.  I got kinda nervous after 20 minutes, and walked outside with it.  When I got within 20' it started updating the receiver.  Walk back 10' and no updates.  It's a clear shot across my 24' deep garage and the overhead door was open.

I did a GOOGLE search on Maverick ET-73 and there are many guys out there with the same issue.  There's even a really cool antenna mod, but WTF, the manufacturer should either fix the problem or not advertise "Monitor internal temperature of smoked meats from 100 feet away", and "Check the meat and smoking chamber temperatures from the house - up to 100 ft away"a 100' distance."

I'm patiently waiting for a reply from the seller.  Has anyone had this issue, and is a replacement any better?

THANKS!

Todd


----------

